# Hello



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

New here and thought I'd say hello...

I have a few pets...2 dogs, one disturbed parrot a senile old cockatiel some goldfish and 5 syrian hamsters....plus one adult male human and my 6yr old lad  
Most of my critters just 'found me'...apart from my hamsters and the fish.

No mice at the moment but is something I've been considering/plotting adding to my family for a fair while now...


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello  I like the sound of the last two human pets, very exotic


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiyas/..........


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Rissy (May 24, 2009)

Hi, and welcome. It does seem to take a bit of scheming about these things sometimes.I flick off stuff on trademe (like ebay) and then I say, ah well the mice didnt cost me anything cause I sold Mrs Duck, cages, etc. It is illegal to sell teenage sons in this country. Mind you I would like them back again when they are nearly 30.


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and welcome

Paul


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------

